# Welcome!!!



## nbp (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey Everyone! Welcome to the new CPF Adventuring and Questing subforum!

We all love picking up new gear, but what makes it the most exciting is getting to put it to use. So tell us about your adventures! Whether you are into backpacking, kayaking, geocaching or bushcraft skills there is a place for you here. Feel free to share stories, pictures, trip logs, gear suggestions or questions, or helpful tips and tricks. We hope this can be a gathering place to chat about adventures of all kinds. 

As threads cannot be moved directly, If you see something you like in the old archived A & Q forum please feel free to start a similar thread here so we can continue the discussion.

As always, we want to maintain the family friendly atmosphere of CPF, and help make this an area that fosters camaraderie among the members. Hopefully we can inspire one another to take on some great new adventures!

Again, welcome, and happy adventuring!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 2, 2015)

Great site now even better.

Thanks CPF.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 2, 2015)

A round of applause for nbp and scout24. Thanks for being willing to help moderate this new section of CPF. :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## nbp (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, we hope this new area will really gain some traction and be a fun spot to hang out. [emoji4]

Also, if members have threads in other subforums that they feel better fit in one of these new categories they can post or PM with a link and I'm sure the Admin would be happy to help move it in. Let's start populating these puppies. Lol.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 2, 2015)

Perhaps the thread in my sigline?


----------



## scout24 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi all!  Looking forward to contributing and helping to keeping things tidy. I'm a tool/knife/outdoor gear junkie as well as a Flashaholic, as I am sure a lot of folks here are. I appreciate the faith that Greta has put in me to help with this, and will try to be worthy of the title...


----------



## Tac Gunner (Nov 2, 2015)

Love seeing a new section! I'm on here so much anymore I find myself looking at the same things over and over. Now I have a new section to look at!


----------



## archimedes (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats @nbp and @scout24 !

:twothumbs

Glad to see a couple of my CPF buddies get their own subforum around here


----------



## Greta (Nov 2, 2015)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Perhaps the thread in my sigline?



Ok... I moved it to "Around the Campfire"...


----------



## nbp (Nov 2, 2015)

Greta said:


> Ok... I moved it to "Around the Campfire"...



Might need to leave the redirect up for a couple of days... I don't know if people will know to look for it there. It does seem like an appropriate thread for this Adventuring subforum though!


----------



## Greta (Nov 2, 2015)

nbp said:


> Might need to leave the redirect up for a couple of days... I don't know if people will know to look for it there. It does seem like an appropriate thread for this Adventuring subforum though!



Did that...


----------



## scout24 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks, Archimedes! Good to see you here.


----------



## nbp (Nov 2, 2015)

Greta said:


> Did that...




Of course... I'm new here.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats to nbp and scout24! 

I'm glad this forum has made its way back - and clearly many others are as well. It's time for me to start living vicariously, so let's get to posting, eh?!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 6, 2015)

This sub-forum seems like a great place to mingle. Members can get to know each other more indepth. 

The Lounge is cool and all for general stuff. But I'd speculate that by a huge majority the flash light fan club is made up mostly of folks who use them outdoors at least as much as indoors.

In other words an outdoor adventure forum inside a flashlight forum is a great idea.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 6, 2015)

Happy to see that the new neighborhood is settling in. I have more stuff to post here in these subforums; the only thing is that I don't have as much opportunity to do pics these days. But a few things are in the queue.


----------



## Nichia! (Mar 20, 2017)

Good news


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 20, 2017)

Great group of moderators. Thx guys! And thank you Greta you guys make this place safe and sound for sure!!


----------



## Hillian44 (Apr 14, 2017)

I am new to the site. Please welcome me. lol


----------



## Adam_Clap (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------

